# 190 261314 Software tester Victoria SS



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,

This is my present situation : 

Code 261314 | Software Tester - ACS on Sept 2017|
Age 25 points - Will become 30 in June 2018(bday in June)| Degree 15 points | PTE-A 20 points | Experience 0 points | Partner skills - 5 points | for now total - 65 pts

For software tester, I can only apply for 190 visa. And I have total skilled experience of 1 year 7 months (overall 3 years 5 months exp). To qualify for Victoria SS, I need minimum 3 yrs exp. I will get min 3 yrs skilled exp on June 2019. 

I dont want to go for 489 visa for SA. Queensland SS is closed now. I dont want to get ACS reassessment done for some other code.
So currently, I am out of all options to file my EOI.

My ACS will expire on Sept 2019, PTE on Dec 2019. Is it advisable for me to wait till June 2019 and then apply for victoria SS. Also, if I want to claim points for exp in june 2019 should I do reassessment provided no rules change for victoria and does reassessment depend on whether I stay in same company till Jun 2019 or change? 

If I apply, will I get invite to apply for visa within 3-4 months before my ACS expires since we have to first get invitation to apply for visa nomination for ICT? All these assuming no rules change. 

Is there any option for me to apply for 190 this year? Please help me out.

Thanks in advance!
Archana


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ArchanaSundar said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my present situation :
> 
> ...


Vic allows you to use the entire experience including the portion disallowed by ACS , to meet the 3 year rule, as posted by another member

So go ahead and file an EOI based on ACS results.. do not mark the portion disallowed by ACS as relevant and wait for pre invite 

If you are lucky and get the Preinvite, you may get the sponsorship also if the 1st statement is true

Anyways, you have already completed the process, so harm or additional cost in lodging an EOI


Cheers


----------



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks newbienz for the info. This is such a relief knowing that overall exp will be taken into account hopefully. I shall proceed with my EOI then. 

Cheers,
Archana


----------



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have another doubt. I came across many posts where they have mentioned detailed CV with work experience is required to be submitted during SS process.

Can you telme if I need to enclose CV while filing the EOI or at a later stage?

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ArchanaSundar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another doubt. I came across many posts where they have mentioned detailed CV with work experience is required to be submitted during SS process.
> 
> ...


During EOI, you don’t need to upload any documents 
It’s all data based forms you have to fill

CV will be required only after you get a preinvite from VIC

Cheers


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

I am having 11+ years of experience in IT and working as a Software Professional in Testing.

My wife is having 5+ years of experience in Supply Chain & Order Management Process. She is a MCA graduate and currently working in TCS as a Senior Process Associate.

We are planning to apply for 190 subclass and currently our points are 65+5. I would like to add my wife as co-applicant and also would like to take the PSA points to get a faster invite.

Can someone help me to find a job code for my wife in the STSOL list, so that i can add her to achieve the PSA points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abilash_ss said:


> I am having 11+ years of experience in IT and working as a Software Professional in Testing.
> 
> My wife is having 5+ years of experience in Supply Chain & Order Management Process. She is a MCA graduate and currently working in TCS as a Senior Process Associate.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes I would drop the idea of being the primary applicant as You have negligible chances of getting an invite as a Software tester, irrespective of the points

You should examine the possibility of getting your wife assessed under a MLTSSL Anzsco code and make her the primary applicant 

Cheers


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would drop the idea of being the primary applicant as You have negligible chances of getting an invite as a Software tester, irrespective of the points
> 
> You should examine the possibility of getting your wife assessed under a MLTSSL Anzsco code and make her the primary applicant
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

Thanks for the response.
I couldn't find a matching job code for my wife in both MLTSSL & STSOL which match her roles and responsibilities.

Do we have any chance in NSW under stream2 atleast? Few of my friends have got the invite from NSW under Software Tester for 70 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abilash_ss said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> I couldn't find a matching job code for my wife in both MLTSSL & STSOL which match her roles and responsibilities.
> ...


If you are a bit adventurous, try to get your wife assessed under 261313
It’s a very very wide ranging description 
Of course she would be a better judge then me

No idea about NSW stream 2

Cheers


----------



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

abilash_ss said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> I couldn't find a matching job code for my wife in both MLTSSL & STSOL which match her roles and responsibilities.
> ...


Hi Abilash,

how did your friends apply for NSW software tester? We neither have software tester in 189 occupation list nor for 190 NSW. When did they get invite and how?

Cheers


----------



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would drop the idea of being the primary applicant as You have negligible chances of getting an invite as a Software tester, irrespective of the points
> 
> You should examine the possibility of getting your wife assessed under a MLTSSL Anzsco code and make her the primary applicant
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

Can you please let me know on what basis you have stated that Abilash has negligible chances of getting invite as a software tester? I am intrigued as I assumed we can't tell for sure if we will get an invite for SS or not until we actually get a response from the concerned govt.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ArchanaSundar said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Can you please let me know on what basis you have stated that Abilash has negligible chances of getting invite as a software tester? I am intrigued as I assumed we can't tell for sure if we will get an invite for SS or not until we actually get a response from the concerned govt.
> 
> Cheers


Going by the declining trend of SS for 261314

They are sponsoring such a few applicants, that the chances of one actually getting a SS is like winning a lottery especially with just 65/70 points

I am personally aware of a case where an applicant with 80 points was refused final invite under 261314

So if one has an option, it is better to try for something else

Cheers


----------



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Going by the declining trend of SS for 261314
> 
> They are sponsoring such a few applicants, that the chances of one actually getting a SS is like winning a lottery especially with just 65/70 points
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Okay. So can we lodge two EOI's with different mail ids, say one for Vic (190) and other NSW stream 2 (190) which was mentioned by Abilash and try our luck?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ArchanaSundar said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Okay. So can we lodge two EOI's with different mail ids, say one for Vic (190) and other NSW stream 2 (190) which was mentioned by Abilash and try our luck?
> 
> Cheers


Certainly 
There is no restrictions on the number of EOIs you can lodge

The only problem is that VIC has a question which asks if you have applied for any other state when you submit your application after preinvite 

Apparently if you answer yes, it’s a negative marking for you 

Cheers


----------



## ArchanaSundar (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh Okay..Yeah they would eventually expect commitment I believe. 

Anyways thanks for your prompt and highly informative replies. 

Cheers


----------



## sunita_ss (Feb 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes I would drop the idea of being the primary applicant as You have negligible chances of getting an invite as a Software tester, irrespective of the points
> 
> You should examine the possibility of getting your wife assessed under a MLTSSL Anzsco code and make her the primary applicant
> 
> Cheers


Hi, why would you say that there is negligible chances of getting an invite as a Software Tester? Is Software Tester occupation does not have demand in Victoria? Please share information about this if you know something I am going to apply for 190 visa with 70+5(SS) points as a Software Tester.


----------

